# Heater for an 80gal tank



## K0oKiE (Jun 2, 2010)

Hey all, 

Just wondering what might be the best heater for a decent price. 

For some reason my tank is hovering around 82 degrees lately and my heater is set to the lowest possible setting. My house is kept at 68 degrees so im assuming its a heater malfunction. 

I dont want boiled fishies so I guess I need to go shopping!


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

It could be your light that's keeping the water temperature at that level. Should check at night when the lights are out to see if the temperature is what you want it to be. Just suggesting possibilities before you go out and spend money on a new heater when there's really nothing wrong with the one you have.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

What Jobber said. If you are running power compacts and your tank has a glass top, and the tank is small, it can warm the tank pretty quickly.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Glass tops help so much to maintain temperature at the desire level.
What you should be concerned about is the temperature drop during the night.

But if you're still persistent to get a new heater, a 200w or 300w ebo jager (eheim) heater is the choice to make


----------



## K0oKiE (Jun 2, 2010)

I never thought about the lights being the problem. Whats on there now is probably reeeally old. I think its the original old plastic top with just a single 48" florescent bulb. 

The heater in there now is a 250w ebo jager. 

I will check the temp tonight after the light has been out and see what it says!


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

ebo jagger have the biggest problems out there . they use to be good but now u read alot of places they will put in there ads that ebos have the biggest malfunction rate out of any heater on the market , there are a few good ones out there , the rena is a good heater the fluval smart heater is good . tells u the temp on the heater and i also have a thermometer on the glass and matches up to what the heater says . both of what i said have low and high temputure warnings on them


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

I wouldn't see the light as a problem. You can just lower the dial on the heater. Depending on your fish. 26 or 25 would be suffice, but just monitor the temperature about an hour or two after lights out. You may notice a temperature drop and the heater turning on. Just eliminate other contributing factors first


----------



## K0oKiE (Jun 2, 2010)

I have the heater set to the absolute lowest possible. I turned it off for a bit today to let the water get back to around 78 then plugged it in again set to 70ish and it shot right back up to 82ish. 

Boo! I guess Im buying a heater tomorrow.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

if you are going to buy a heater.

shop @ j&L cheapest anywhere..


----------



## turtlez (Jun 15, 2010)

I have an extra 250watt ebo jager. I can sell it for $20 if you want it. Works perfectly.


----------



## Maxxxboost (Jun 29, 2010)

Bump.
What did you end up buying?

I am in the market for a heater as well and i don't know what to buy.

The heaters at JL are very limited.

They have:

Hydor inline heaters 200/300
Marineland Visa-therm heaters
Marineland Pro (only the non-recalled ones)
Ehiem heaters


----------

